# General > Gardening >  how to grow our own cherry tree...

## justine

Hi. having gone through many sites on the web and not finding one that can help i decided to ask the orgers :Grin: .....So can anyone tell me whether i can grow a cherry tree from seed.I kept a seed from a morello cherry and was wondering if it is posssible to grow this.I have already got apple, pear, orange, from seed, but all the sites i have been onis for buying or planting established trees at 1.25m high....Any help with this would be great as i love the idea that we could have a lovely cherry tree at the bottom of the garden.. Thanks in advance.... :Wink:

----------


## Bill Fernie

Try this one
http://www.pfaf.org/database/plants....erasus+austera

I thought it might be like apples where better trees were available if you boguth them from nurseries where they are grafted on to root stock but it seems not for cherry or at least no mention on this site.  There is a paragraph on propagation that should help.

----------


## justine

thanks bill..I have looked through the site and i will follow some of he ideas...I am gonna plant the seed and see what happens....

----------


## gardenergirl

Hi! I just joined this board (first post). I actually live down in Ross-Shire, but I love Caithness and have family there who I visit quite often (and I'm learning to surf!). Anyway, I have some year-old wild cherry seedlings that I grew from seeds I collected in England last year (gorgeous tasting cherrys!). I'm not sure how well they'd do up in Caithness, but I have far too many, so if you'd like a couple you're welcome to them!

----------


## justine

that would be great.how are we gonna get them as i dont know where rosshire is as we have only been here a few years ourselves...pm with any info and we could sort something out.Cheers gardengirl.

----------


## lynne duncan

where about in ross-shire, i have pals in alness who could pick up a couple for justine and they are coming up to wick in the october hols, if it would help

----------


## paris

*Many years ago i was sitting next to our pond eating Cherry's and a pip dropped into the water. The following year i saw a cherry tree growing up from the water, pulled it out , potted it up till it was about 2 ft high then planted it in the garden. I have since moved from that house but i can see when driving past a 8ft at least tree, so yes you can grow cherry trees from pips and quite easy.  janx*
*P.S don't know if it fruits though !!*

----------


## Cookerpebble

are there many cherry tree growers up here, I see them in homebase and need something to fill the garden up a bit. I wasn't sure if they are self pollinating or if you needed several nearby for pollination.

----------


## gardenergirl

> where about in ross-shire, i have pals in alness who could pick up a couple for justine and they are coming up to wick in the october hols, if it would help


Oh, sorry! I just noticed this. I'm probably too late for that offer now, am I? 
I haven't forgotten about your trees though Justine, I just haven't been able to make it up north just yet. I'm still planning on coming up for a couple of days, I'm just not sure when!

----------

